# Heavy Bag Question



## DAP (Sep 5, 2007)

I am looking on advice on which is better:

A traditional heavy bag(hanging from ceiling)
               or
free-standing bag (Ex.)Century The Original Wavemaster Training Bag)

I am looking to use it for punching and kicks.(training in Tang So Do)

Thanks


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally prefer a hanging bag.  I just don't like the way the standing bags feel.  They just have sort of an insignificance about them.  Hanging bags are more solid and you develop better power on them.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 5, 2007)

Hanging bags are the better choice except when you got no way to hang them


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Sep 5, 2007)

Hanging bags are better in just about every category.

The only exception:  you can have a free-standing bag in a lot of places you can't hang a traditional bag.  Landlords often frown on what one has to do to hang a bag in their apartments.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 5, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Hanging bags are better in just about every category.
> 
> The only exception:  you can have a free-standing bag in a lot of places you can't hang a traditional bag.  Landlords often frown on what one has to do to hang a bag in their apartments.




True, but if you got someone under you in that apartment they might frown on the noise a freestanding one can make...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 5, 2007)

you could get one of these http://store.everlastboxing.com/everlast-heavybag-speedbag-stand.html

They have them at Dick's Sporting Goods or other sports store Im sure. Im get one because my ceilings are to high.

B


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (Sep 5, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> you could get one of these http://store.everlastboxing.com/everlast-heavybag-speedbag-stand.html
> 
> They have them at Dick's Sporting Goods or other sports store Im sure. Im get one because my ceilings are to high.
> 
> B


 
I have that same setup in my garage.I have a 50 and 100 pound Everlast heavy bags.They are great for punching/hand strikes,less so for kicking.I'm going to buy a XXL Wavemaster to practice my kicks.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 5, 2007)

Hanging bag for sure but again it depends on whether you have space to hang it.


----------



## still learning (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, May I suggest a free standing bag?  Why?  If you put it on a round stand with wheels,  you will get a freer movements (like a real person moving around).

Both standing and base stand will give you a great work out.

At least you can move the base stand anywhere if level area.

I have both a free standing and a hanging one,  I enjoy both of them, but the free standing with wheels moves when strike at, more like a real movements when hit.

Just wanted to add this to think about ..............Aloha


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 5, 2007)

still learning said:


> Hello, May I suggest a free standing bag?  Why?  If you put it on a round stand with wheels,  you will get a freer movements (like a real person moving around).



I had one, it moved around enough without wheels, although the mental image I am getting from this is hilarious :lol:


----------



## exile (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm with the majority on this: heavy hanging bags rock. The fact that they _don't_ move away from you, and are typically much denser than free standing bags, are the things I like about them especially:

&#8226; because of their greater density and stiffness, they penalize you for not moving the striking limb back from the impact point as quickly as possible so as to minimize the `blowback' of force into your own body from the strike; and 

&#8226; because they don't move away from you, you can train rapid-fire, hard multiple strikes&#8212;especially kicks&#8212;while having to adjust for the often erratic swing pattern that the first site sets up in the bag. This effect rewards your ability in a kick, for example, to maintain balance on the same leg through a series of kicks, while the striking leg stays in the chambered position till the bag comes back into range. ​
By and large, it's much harder to impress a heavy hanging bag, I've noticed, than a standard Wavemaster-type stand-up bag. So the demands on you are, overall, much greater, and that's what you want from a training aid, no?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought a 100 pound hanging bag. Then I had to figure out how to hang it. I picked up a freestanding basket ball hoop used and best of all:FREE.  Taking my Dremel to it I cut the backboard and its supports off leaving a base with a 3 inch pipe sticking straight up out of it. I had a buddy weld some 2" square tubing into an L (Long side 3feet short side 2 feet) which I inserted into the 3" ROUND pipe, here is where I had problems. The three inch diameter metal pipe is measured to the OUTSIDE the 2" square tubing is apparently measured INSIDE. Knowing exactly how to handle this minor setback, I did the smart thing... I got a bigger hammer 
Once I pounded the L into place, I drilled a hole 4 inches from the end and mounted a ½x3" eyebolt. 
I hung the bag with a carabiner, all by myself, and boys, that was a mother...
All in all, 4 hours work, total cost:
Bag: $118
BBall Hoop: FREE
Eyebolt: $1.35
Square tubing: FREE, nice to have friends...
Labor/welding: 12 pack of Corona, but I drank 7 of them...


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 6, 2007)

Phenomenal post exile, so so so true in all accounts.
I love my everlast for that very reason, it humbles me heh.
I also love the BOB bag from Century though, for targetting and visualization.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 7, 2007)

Good post Exile.

Depending on what you are wanting to work and if you have space or ability to hang a bag I strongly suggest both. 

When I want to just kick; to just work on kick technique I like the standing bag due to lack of movement. I have it in a base rack which prevents it from sliding around. It will rock but returns to the same place. I don&#8217;t work a lot of power (about 75%), just repetition, 600-900 kicks. So it is nice not to have to move around continually repositioning.

For all other work I prefer the hanging bag.  It is far denser and the movement is constant. Having to adjust and time the movement utilizing footwork and body movement. Also the hanging bag will move differently if struck in manner which doesn&#8217;t strike to the core. The bag will spin from a glancing blow rather than move in a straight line giving you instant feedback.

I have found our beginners tend to work more on our wavemaster bags until they have tempered their shins, hands and strengthened their wrists for the riggers of the denser hanging bags. It doesn&#8217;t take long to build up but when first starting the heavy bags can be unforgiving.

Danny


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 7, 2007)

Danny T said:


> It doesnt take long to build up but when first starting the heavy bags can be unforgiving.
> 
> Danny


 

very true.  Easy does it until you can take the abuse.  and even then, I only recommend 2-3 times a week, and not always with super high intensity.  You want longevity out of your training.  Too much pounding can lead to problems later on.


----------

